# Kernel panic on a 12.2-RELEASE and RX 560 AMD graphic card



## lib13 (Oct 28, 2020)

I'd like to try FreeBSD for desktop usage as well, and decided to install it (12.2-RELEASE) on a spare disk on my Ryzen 1600AF cpu and Asus Prime B450M-A mobo, with a RX 560 AMD graphics card.

I followed what is said in https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/#amd_gpu but when the system rebooted, got a kernel panic.
Took a photo of it that is attached.

Any hint on this?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2020)

Build graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod from ports. Packages are still being built for 12.1-RELEASE.


----------



## Emrion (Oct 28, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Build graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod from ports. Packages are still being built for 12.1-RELEASE.



How to know when they will build on 12.2-RELEASE?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2020)

That's easy, it will happen when 12.1-RELEASE is EoL, which is in about three months.



			FreeBSD Security Information


----------

